# Post Your Kitchen!!



## TxBuilder

This thread is to collect pictures of various kitchen styles.

Please keep the chatter out and only post pictures. If you have any questions for a person start a new thread about it.


----------



## TnAndy

OK....here's some I've built the cabinets for....first one for another guy, other are some of my rental houses.  ( Is that too much chatter ?      )


----------



## Gary

Did our kitchen about 20 yrs. ago. It's soon going to get a freshening up. 
(Plz excuse the mess, Daughter making Christmas Cookies)


----------



## Brian Briggs

http://graniteguys.com/Projects/Kitchens.htm

Click on the link, this will take you to the kitchen section of our website.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Here is a before and after


----------



## paull90260

Before:






Floor, cabinets and granite installed











Finished:


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Very nice indeed, interesting idea to put the door pulls sideways looks real good.


----------



## paull90260

Here is another photo.  The sideway door pulls flow with the appliance handles.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Packed alot into this 7x14 kitchen


----------



## paull90260

Finally put the base board on.


----------



## Rustedbird

Paul, looks nice.

Here's where I'm at. Wish those counters would show up soonest.


----------



## ttfweb

Hi All,

We are doing a full DIY kitchen remodel, including building cabinets and doing the granite - and trying to hit a 10K budget. 

Here is the design rendering






Here are some pictures in progress
















10K Kitchen Remodel


----------



## jordan14

>


Is so beautiful and clean!cool!I hope to have a room like this!


----------



## ToolGuy

This is a kitchen I remodeled for a client a couple of years ago. I copy/pasted it here from my website for those who don't care to wander away from these here forums,  . Click on the images for a larger view.





This next photo shows another angle, taken before the counter and backsplash were installed.



​


----------



## ToolGuy

Oh, I almost forgot to mention the arched opening. It used to be a small door near the fridge, and a few walls with closet space where the light switches are. Again, click the images for a larger view. 







​

The next photo shows the marble tiles and the counter top samples. The samples to the left are a man-made material of about 97% quartz. They're supposed to be practically indestructable and never need to be sealed. Even when holding them in my hand, I could not tell they are synthetic. They chose the one on the bottom right for the counter top. 



​


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Weldone toolGuy, very nice work indeed.


----------



## ToolGuy

Thanks Daryl - I stick mostly with woodworking and carpentry these days, but that was from the bad ol' days when I used to do everything under the sun. It was also one of those jobs where I got in way over my head, but I always come through in the end.


----------



## Hack

Haven't done much to the kitchen yet.  I'm not exactly sure when it was remodeled, but it's got Corian countertops with an integrated sink, nice view from the sink window out over the mountains.

The only thing I've really done is to replace the electric glass top stove with a nice antique gas stove (I prefer to cook with gas).  I purchased it from somebody local who was going to put it into their home, but thought it wouldn't be safe with kids around.  I refinished all the porcelain parts (grilles, drip pans) and had the griddle coated with teflon (better cooking surface than the original chrome)

We have discussed remodeling the kitchen, but are waiting until all other projects are done (bath, paint, stairs, etc.).  Then we can think about the kitchen...the stove stays  

Here are some current pictures.  The first is just after moving in with the old stove (me with the ladies)    The second shows the work I had to do to get the new 40" stove in the space.  I had to modify the drawers and cabinets to get it in.  The last is of the new stove in place.  '47 O'Keefe.


----------



## Quattro

Before:










After:









Still needs trim, crown molding and some other finishing touches...but it's an improvement! With new appliances it was about $8K.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Hack said:


> Haven't done much to the kitchen yet.  I'm not exactly sure when it was remodeled, but it's got Corian countertops with an integrated sink, nice view from the sink window out over the mountains.
> 
> The only thing I've really done is to replace the electric glass top stove with a nice antique gas stove (I prefer to cook with gas).  I purchased it from somebody local who was going to put it into their home, but thought it wouldn't be safe with kids around.  I refinished all the porcelain parts (grilles, drip pans) and had the griddle coated with teflon (better cooking surface than the original chrome)
> 
> We have discussed remodeling the kitchen, but are waiting until all other projects are done (bath, paint, stairs, etc.).  Then we can think about the kitchen...the stove stays
> 
> Here are some current pictures.  The first is just after moving in with the old stove (me with the ladies)    The second shows the work I had to do to get the new 40" stove in the space.  I had to modify the drawers and cabinets to get it in.  The last is of the new stove in place.  '47 O'Keefe.


 Very nice job retrofitting the great looking new stove.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Slended looking job, quite a difference for sure.


----------



## Quattro

Thanks! The first shots were taken when we were looking at the house for the first time...so the red/white/blue theme wasn't our idea!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

ToolGuy said:


> Thanks Daryl - I stick mostly with woodworking and carpentry these days, but that was from the bad ol' days when I used to do everything under the sun. It was also one of those jobs where I got in way over my head, but I always come through in the end.


 Its funny how we take something on, find out we are way over our heads, and them come through with flying colors and a client with big smiles on there face. Gota love this job.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Quattro said:


> Thanks! The first shots were taken when we were looking at the house for the first time...so the red/white/blue theme wasn't our idea!



The red white and blue can be nice sometimes. To each is own as they say.


----------



## Hack

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> Very nice job retrofitting the great looking new stove.



Thanks, Daryl.  I had been looking for an old stove, and that one just caught my eye.  It cooks like a champ!  And when company's coming over, I just do this...clean as a whistle


----------



## inspectorD

Some folks collect cars....some get stoves. Very nice conversation piece too. 
You should belong to a club..... 
I like the old wood fired stoves myself, I just have to find a good deal.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

I'm a little curious about that stove. Can not remember ever seeing one quite like that.
I see 6 knobs and a large one and 2 big doors and 2 smaller ones..Could you tell us a little about this stove???


----------



## EMayo

Our cabinets were installed yesterday. The contractor will return today to install the doors for the upper cabinet by the window. They were damaged during delivery. They also will add a finish panel to the end of the upper cabinets. And yes, they were designed and built for a log home which is why the doors are framed with 1/2 log look.

Our kitchen cabinets.





Utility room cabinets include pantry.




Bathroom linen cabinet with clothes hamper




Bathroom vanity


----------



## inspectorD

Look's great!! I just love the wood kitchens in natural style. Seems like old school to me.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Phatboy

Before


----------



## Phatboy

After




















You gan see the during in my thread here...
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2861


----------



## spaz2965

here are some backsplashes

View attachment 919


View attachment 920


----------



## spaz2965

kitchen before and door before and afterView attachment 921


View attachment 922


View attachment 923


View attachment 924


View attachment 925


----------



## spaz2965

finished kitchen and door also ceramic tile

View attachment 926


View attachment 927


View attachment 928


View attachment 929


----------



## jams003

that was a cool picture of the kitchen,i don't have some picture of our kitchen but i will post my kitchen picture soon,




_________________
Aprilaire Humidifier


----------



## SavvyCat

I live in hope that one day there will be "after" images to share... unless you're a UT Longhorns fan. View attachment 1113


View attachment 1114


----------



## tlcww

Good job peeps.

I love to see this kind of stuff.


----------



## Tom Witcomb

Tom


----------



## Zachary

Here's a "Before" of the Kitchen in my house





Here's what it looks like now, with a new pendant fixture and entrance door





Here's what it will look like once finished


----------



## Raminator

Before:











And after:











We are going to replace the floors with something reddish and also replace the counters with something in the gun-metal grey area, and the sink with something blackish.  However, that being said.  We had to diffuse all that white somehow.


----------



## Jacob

My father and i are carpenters we design kitchens. This cherry kitchen with a subway tile back splash with black grout. The only thing we did not change was the floor.


----------



## Jacob

sorry Im new at this. dont know what im doing. lol


----------



## DaveyDIY

My kitchen is undergoing renovations







Garage added, windows gone, some temp cabinets installed for more room






New fridge, & the door won't open all the way






Eventually it will be an arched opening to match the others
But for now this will do it


----------



## DaveyDIY

Kitchen was very small, small window facing South





So I added a 16x16 sunroom & took down the wall
Slated to be finished in 2010 - hopefully
The cabinet on the left side of the counter is gone
The cabinets on the left above the stove will be removed
That (tiled) wall will be taken down too
The new counter & cabinet will be installe dmore to the right
So there will be a big opening on the left to the sunroom


----------



## SPISurfer

We got some cabinets. :banana:  Putting together cabinets is more satisifying than scrapping popcorn or tape and float.

There is a long story with the Ikea experience.  We are excited to have some cabinets for the first time since Oct. 2008.  If the rest of the cabinets and stove range would get here, we can make the 10 hour drive to get the stuff and finish our kitchen.  Guess we should have gone with cabinets that they had in stock - Adele Brown instead of the Solar Beech.

We'll post more pictures when it's done.  We've gotta run some base board.


----------



## MaureenLopez

Here is a nice photo of kitchen pls have a look.


----------



## Hack

Hack said:


> Haven't done much to the kitchen yet.  I'm not exactly sure when it was remodeled, but it's got Corian countertops with an integrated sink, nice view from the sink window out over the mountains.
> 
> The only thing I've really done is to replace the electric glass top stove with a nice antique gas stove (I prefer to cook with gas).  I purchased it from somebody local who was going to put it into their home, but thought it wouldn't be safe with kids around.  I refinished all the porcelain parts (grilles, drip pans) and had the griddle coated with teflon (better cooking surface than the original chrome)
> 
> We have discussed remodeling the kitchen, but are waiting until all other projects are done (bath, paint, stairs, etc.).  Then we can think about the kitchen...the stove stays
> 
> Here are some current pictures.  The first is just after moving in with the old stove (me with the ladies)    The second shows the work I had to do to get the new 40" stove in the space.  I had to modify the drawers and cabinets to get it in.  The last is of the new stove in place.  '47 O'Keefe.



So I noticed that user dakuda edited my post and evidently removed the pictures.  Not exactly sure why, but it was done just the same.


----------



## frozenstar

@Raminator: Wow. You got a very nice kitchen!   And the lighting looks better!
@Jacob: Is the first picture your kitchen? The paint looks good.


----------



## pegman

using spalted maple


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Well we got our Kitchen done last year but had not gotten around to posting so here it is. Cabinets are Eurorite spice(maple) assemble yourself but I took extra care is rereinforceing to give these cabinets a long life. With above counter tile work in a brick pattern, some custom work above the hood fan and a new 48" x 72" work island with Bamboo top and custom legs we think we really pulled off a nice Kitchen, something my wife has always dreamed about


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

A few more pics, hope you like


----------



## inspectorD

Wait..what?? a year??? 

NICE kitchen dude, you obviously do this for a living.
And makin the wife happy is always priority #1.

So any before pics so folks can see what they can do too?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

These are the only ones I have right now, the others are on my other computer and it's sick lol


----------



## inspectorD

Where did the fridge go?? It looks much roomier without that whole bank of cabinets on the left. :trophy:


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

inspectorD said:


> Where did the fridge go?? It looks much roomier without that whole bank of cabinets on the left. :trophy:




FRIDGE hummmmmmm new there was something missing


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Okay here we go, wife wanted the fridge near by but not out in the open, it's turned out to be a great place. I did a quick drawing this morning to give a better idea of the layout. To things she always dreamed of, 1- a big island, 2- a pantry and she got em both
And if anyone is curious to the cost your looking around 10,000 Canadian without appliances.


----------



## kaytav

ttfweb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are doing a full DIY kitchen remodel, including building cabinets and doing the granite - and trying to hit a 10K budget.
> 
> Here is the design rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10K Kitchen Remodel




Really nice designs buddy, I wish to copy this look.. hahaha


----------



## Strodder

Before.


----------



## Strodder

During
















BTW this isn't me.


----------



## Strodder

After


----------



## cindygiggs

Mine as attachment below, humble one!


----------



## Strodder

Very nice. :


----------



## shift

We don't have the nicest Appliances, but I love our kitchen!!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

That is a nice kitchen and the appliances are nice to


----------



## wenchyweslie

Moving into this house, after we do renovating. Got a great idea to make this kitchen work better, will post once we finish.


----------



## smithwinona1985

This forum is awesome. I'll show our kitchen too. The ideas here are great and could really help some of the other designers here.
(commercial link deleted)


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

We completed our new kitchen about a year ago. Was a major undertaken but sure came out nice and the best thing is the wife is super joyed :banana:
This kitchen is higher end assemble yourself which I tweeked as I was assembling them for long life.It's Spiced Maple shaker with Granit looking Laminte tops, brick stile tile backsplashes. The Island top is Plyboo which is Laminated Bamboo plywood stained and polyurethaned. The mantle area above the Hood Fan was custom made by myself as well as the feet under the Island.
The sink area is new, the wall used to be where the arch is and we bumped it out 28" x 10' since the soffit overhang was 4' this seemed logical and we are very happy we did this also behind the stove is a 5x7 walk in pantry. We are overjoyed and really enjoying the new Kitchen.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

And here are the only 2 pics of the old Kitchen I can find. We are not the people in the pics but they are family Okay that didn't work 
Okay lets try this again


----------



## thomask

Built this house in 1987 and have added a 400 sq. ft sun room addition few years back as grand kids came along.  

Management says it is time for a little updating of kitchen.

Any thoughts?


----------



## thomask

Management removed dark green wall paper.  What a difference in light in kitchen. That was a very BIG job for sure.


----------



## thomask

Had several base cabinets needing repair.   Since countertops were to be replaced now was the time to pull them and replace particle board with real wood.


----------



## thomask

Cabinets under repair


----------



## rosemarie

I will be doing a kitchen Reno next year.

Will be good to see some pics, recommendation and approximate prices.


----------



## InStockKitchens

Just finished this beauty!


----------



## EthanHaw

that's cool. thank you for sharing!


----------



## marshallmosby56

Redoing everything from cabinets to new chimney installation, will post something for sure when done with it!


----------



## zannej

I have a fairly ugly kitchen. Back in the 80s, my father and a now late friend built custom cabinets out of oak. I need to get more pictures, but the kitchen is a mess. 

I don't have before pics, but when we first moved in, the stove was against the same wall as the sink, there were no cabinets on the left wall-- but there was a wood stove for heating. My father and friend built the bookcase under the load-bearing beam and there are upper cabinets above all of the cabinets. The stove is now against an oak mini-wall on the peninsula (and the upper cabinets are double-sided). The angled cabinet on the upper right has turntable shelves. I was too lazy to draw the chairs in.

The potato bin was custom made by our late friend and is also made of oak. There is a pot rack collecting dust above it. The microwave sits where the original refrigerator was, but for some reason my mother didn't want it there. We have an upright freezer. We have two fridges because we never took out the old one when we moved in the new one and we use both (my brother pretty much has one fridge all to himself bc he eats more than everyone else & when we shared a fridge, he would steal my food and milk).

The curtain over the sink has since been ruined because my brother knocked over a bucket of paint, knocking the lid off and it sprayed everywhere and he just left it without cleaning it and I discovered the mess about 20 minutes later.

The original parquet floor was ruined by water damage and the paint.

Here is a rough sketch of the layout of my kitchen. It is not to scale and I probably messed up the proportions quite a bit. All of the gray objects are not built-in and can be moved. It's an awkward layout. I was too lazy to draw in chairs and small appliances as well as scratching posts, pet food dishes, trash cans, etc. 





The color in the first few photos is washed out. Poor quality photo of the cabinet and trim over the window above the sink:





Cabinets and above range vent









(continued)


----------



## zannej

Here is another shot of the cabinets with more reddish tint-- the real color is somewhere in between the faded ones and this color.





Here's the lower corner cabinet-- please excuse the mess





And the new microwave




It's our 3rd microwave. The first was a Montgomery Ward 3.0cu ft induction microwave that lasted 22 years. The 2nd one lasted not quite 10 years.


----------



## zannej

Back in the 80s my father bought 1,000 board feet of oak lumber and he used some of it to make cabinets. These are pictures from several years ago, the layout has changed a bit. The refrigerator here is now next to the shelves and there is another fridge in it's place. We took the middle leaf out of the table and moved it to the right.

In the hallway behind you can see the lacquer and mother-of-pearl panels from Vietnam. The leaf painting is something I made in high school. The piece of furniture to the left of the painting is an old record player / entertainment center that a friend gave us.
View from the front room doorway:









View from over near the kitchen sink:





View from the hallway that leads to the laundry room-- you can see the living room on the other side. You cant really see it, but on the underside of the upper cabinets over the peninsula, there are little racks that fold downward to hold spices or cookbooks or whatever. There are two (one on each side of the stove).


----------



## zannej

Here is a view from the hallway that had the lacquer panels:


----------



## zannej

These are some pics I took today of the pull-down spice rack (back when we had tiny spice bottles).
The hinges were rusted when we came back from overseas.


----------



## slownsteady

It wouldn't be too hard to tackle that rust, and it would benefit the hinges.


----------



## zannej

slownsteady said:


> It wouldn't be too hard to tackle that rust, and it would benefit the hinges.


The hinges are pretty sturdy, but I would like to get that rust off. Any suggestions on how? They look like they were brass (or at least some sort of brass finish-- mom likes that gold/brass color). The only similar hinges I saw for sale anywhere were $36 for a pair and aren't the same color, so I'd rather just clean them up if I can. All of our drawer pulls and door hinges are discolored now. I need to clean them all up and somehow remove the tarnish.


----------



## nealtw

That shelf is called drop down cookbook shelf and they are reasonable cheap, just replace it.


----------



## havasu

I bought this house last year and although we liked the kitchen, I had to bend down to talk to folks who were in the den. We decided to rip out the upper cabinets, patched and textured the drywall, and added 3 pendant lights to give us a more open feeling.


----------



## zannej

Neal, the ones I saw online were $80+ and were made of inferior materials. Mine is made of real oak (plus my father made it). I think I'd rather just clean it up.

Havasu, that looks great! The pendant lights are probably easier to reach to change the bulbs.

How easy is it to deal with the microwave? Is it hard to see into it with it up so high? It looks like it's slightly above the eye level of your pretty lady friend.


----------



## havasu

That works out great. The less she uses that microwave, the better my food tastes.


----------



## nealtw

zannej said:


> Neal, the ones I saw online were $80+ and were made of inferior materials. Mine is made of real oak (plus my father made it). I think I'd rather just clean it up.
> 
> Havasu, that looks great! The pendant lights are probably easier to reach to change the bulbs.
> 
> How easy is it to deal with the microwave? Is it hard to see into it with it up so high? It looks like it's slightly above the eye level of your pretty lady friend.



I picked one up last year for $12, I called that store to see if they still had some, it turns out they had found a good supply of new old stock in the back of their warehouse and just blew them out cheap. They sell the hardware for $42.


----------



## zannej

nealtw said:


> I picked one up last year for $12, I called that store to see if they still had some, it turns out they had found a good supply of new old stock in the back of their warehouse and just blew them out cheap. They sell the hardware for $42.



Ahh, that explains it. In the meantime, I sent the link to the hinges to my sister because she had wanted to have one of those pull-down things & didn't know where to find the hinges. Maybe next time I visit her I can make her one.


----------



## sknapp




----------



## nealtw

I think we are supposed post our own kitchens.


----------



## adam_howard

Cant see any picture. Wheres the problem.


----------



## Gary

Our kitchen. It used to be a kitchen, bathroom & pantry in this space.


----------



## zannej

Ooh, I love the raised panel cathedral style cabinet doors! And the blue marbled wallpaper (is it wallpaper) on the lower parts of the walls is really nice. I love the rails on top of the cabinets. If mine didn't go all the way to the ceiling I'd have rails to make it harder for cats to knock stuff off. Is that a hanging microwave over a counter space? I have a microwave that just sits on the counter (and keeps sliding) and I wish that I had it attached to the underside of a cabinet or in a raised cubby with counter space below for prep.
The wallpaper up high with the little huts (is that what they are?) is cute!
Is that a decorative range hood cover over on the right? Got another pic of it from the front?
Nice table and chairs too. I like that style better than my own chairs.


----------



## Gary

Thanks Zannej. The marble walls is my attempt at a denim look, at my wife's request. The kitchen before this was light blue, so I painted the bottom a darker blue and then dubbed the paint back off with old towels to get the 2 tone effect. This was the first room we worked on when we moved in late 80's. The wallpaper on the soffit is more of the 2 tone blue with boarder paper running through it. Wife likes bird houses.  Table & chairs are 80's vintage also. The microwave sets in a cabinet.


----------



## Kadok

here are a couple of before and after photos of our kitchen which we just did, of course it is hard to see everything we did. Short version I removed a wall, redid all the electrical and added all LED lighting, replaced all the cabinets and built the easy reach cabinet and the lower corner cabinets on each wall, plus replaced the floor and added an island and granite counter tops, cost was right around 16,000, my wife and I did this, so savings was about 14,000.  Hope that wasn't to much chatter...


----------



## zannej

Nice transformation! The new cabinets are a lovely color.


----------



## zeeya




----------



## zannej

Thanks for putting them in the thread now, the transformation looks even better when you can compare the before and after.

Zeeya, that looks neat!


----------



## Thomas529

Brian Briggs said:


> Commercial link removed
> 
> Click on the link, this will take you to the kitchen section of our website.[/


----------



## greenlady0

why can I not view pics the computer generated pic shows but all others are a photo box with an x when I click on it I get a 403 message that the server is forbidden I've been a member for some time 1st problem like this?


----------



## oldognewtrick

greenlady0 said:


> why can I not view pics the computer generated pic shows but all others are a photo box with an x when I click on it I get a 403 message that the server is forbidden I've been a member for some time 1st problem like this?


Sorry. The forum went through a server upgrade a while ago. Some pictures didn't transfer.


----------



## zannej

It's a pity because there were some cool pics. I need to get my kitchen fixed up more & get updated pics.


----------



## slownsteady

It would be interesting to see how kitchen styles change over time, since this thread goes back to 2006  (?)


----------



## greenlady0

oldognewtrick said:


> Sorry. The forum went through a server upgrade a while ago. Some pictures didn't transfer.


thanks thought it was me could we ask folks to repost?


----------



## oldognewtrick

greenlady0 said:


> thanks thought it was me could we ask folks to repost?


Most who have posted no longer frequent here. I'm afraid it's dust in the wind at this point. We have a very loyal group of professionals who thankfully donate their time to help others work their way through problems or just want some advise. A lot of posters move on once their issue has been solved.


----------



## slownsteady

Nice look. Just proves that wood still can look good in a kitchen.


----------



## thebuilder20

@zeeya your kitchen look great. You have done a good job.


----------



## zannej

This is my friend's kitchen that I'm helping with. It still needs a lot of work, but this is the progress thus far. The new unfinished cabinets are not secured yet & the countertop still needs to be adjusted & locked together. Eventually there will be more cabinets. The unfinished ones are sitting where there were previously metal rack shelves (which have been pushed into another room & their contents were transferred to the countertop temporarily. Litterbox won't be staying in that spot but I snapped this photo just after we moved things around.
Here's the first cabinet & counter w/ sink that I helped install & stained. The trim is oak but the structure is particle board.



Got some better quality cabinets for the other run-- made of plywood instead of particle board so they are sturdier but they also have oak for the trim/drawers/doors. Slightly different type of routing on the edges but they aren't next to one another & they are similar enough that it doesn't make a difference. Countertop (which I got on clearance) needs to be trimmed on the tablesaw. I'm going to be staining these probably sometime this week. Upper cabinets will be added later. Obviously the floor needs a lot of work as well. My favorite detail is the Darth Vader toaster.



I'll update after the staining is done.


----------



## zannej

First coat of stain on the cabinets. I'll hit the sides after the countertops are secured & trimmed.


----------



## zannej

Removed the baseboard & trim bc it stopped the cabinets from sitting flush against the walls (which are not plumb-- they lean back a bit), installed a power strip, re-aligned the cabinets, trimmed excess countertop, & added countertop side trim. The corner cabinet is shallower than the others so we recessed it in one direction so the end cabinet near the doorway wouldn't stick out too far. We still need to clamp them together & get them securely leveled, then secure the countertops. A pantry cabinet will be added on the left & then upper cabinets will be added. But that will come after we get other stuff fixed up & the budget allows.


----------



## slownsteady

someone correct me if I'm wrong but, shouldn't the corner cabinet be flush in the front and allow the back to be short? It is covered by the countertop.


----------



## zannej

slownsteady said:


> someone correct me if I'm wrong but, shouldn't the corner cabinet be flush in the front and allow the back to be short? It is covered by the countertop.


It should but because the walls & doorways are not plumb, the cabinet needed to be pushed back a smidge in one direction so the countertop wouldn't hang over into the doorway. As it is, it just barely clears. Although, it's not completely set yet so we could see how much room there is if it gets nudged forward a bit more. I'm glad you mentioned it because I think there is some room to move it forward.


----------



## mabloodhound

You could add a board or trim piece to the doorway making it slightly (3/4") smaller and allow the cabinet to meet that board.  Once it's painted white it won't be noticeable.


----------



## slownsteady

If the counter top fits now, it should still fit after you move the cabinets underneath it. The only concern i would have is if the right-most cabinet (in the picture) protrudes out from under the counter and into the doorway


----------



## zannej

There edge trim has a little piece that juts down to sit against the side of the cabinet. My friend unintentionally put it on crooked & didn't care enough to fix it before we adhered the end trim. So it can't be moved now without breaking the end trim. My friend did scoot the cabinet up against the side of the filler piece though, but can't move it any further, so it will have to stay as-is. I don't know if he will want to put in filler strips to cover the seams of the cabinets at a later point. I don't think he's too worried about it though. We still need to get them all flush, level, & secured to each other.


----------



## zannej

Added the pantry cabinet, got a 30" over-the-range cabinet (which still needs to be put up), stainless steel range hood (also still needs to be put up), stained the new cabinets & touched up the older ones. Took the picture while the stain was still drying.











Still debating whether or not to stain the sides of the pantry. I need a stepstool to get the side over the counter- I had to stand up on my toes to reach the top of the front. Since the side of the pantry is opposite the fridge we are considering using some sort of peel & stick faux stainless steel vinyl or some other type of vinyl. I'm not sure if it would stick better to unfinished wood or to stain though. I did stain the edge trim on the pantry, but its hard to see from the photos.
Little Brownie (the puppy) decided to photobomb. He was trying to "help" me by licking my hand when I was on the floor for the lower parts. My friend saw me looking to see if I missed spots & jokingly called me Picaso & said it didn't need to be perfect.  I was lying on the floor looking up to make sure I go the underside of the door & he said "It's not like anyone is going to see it!"


----------



## zannej

Updates: The pantry cabinet is fully stained & my friend pulled a stainless steel napkin holder out of the garbage. It looked too bare still so I got him a magnetic whiteboard for notes on stuff they need to restock & so forth. The range hood and wall cabinet are in & stained (I had to do touch-ups bc there were parts I missed due to poor lighting). LVP flooring was put down (just yesterday) and it's looking a lot better.








This is the only photo I got from this angle thus far-- I'll have to get another one now that the floor is done.


----------



## churcktodd

I can't figure out how to add a picture!


----------



## havasu

Bottom right, where it says upload a file. It will allow you to search thru your computer until you see the pic you want. Allow it to upload, check full size versus thumbnail size, then click post reply.


----------



## zannej

Two more pics after he cleaned up-- there was a strawberry top on the floor in front of the trash that I didn't notice 'til later.


----------



## slownsteady

It's looking real nice. I'm not too happy about that wire (i think it's a wire) behind the range. Couldn't figure out how to hide behind the wall? Actually, what are you doing to protect the wall behind that thing?


----------



## Jeff Handy

Maybe you just added a cord to plug in the range hood to a socket behind the oven?

If so, at least cover it with a surface raceway.


----------



## zannej

Yeah, my friend added a plug behind the range hood. The walls are something similar to shiplap underneath the paneling & he didn't want to try cutting in to it to add a socket behind it. We are discussing creating some sort of backsplash, but he has a lot of other things to fix before he gets to that. Eventually I think that cord will be hidden. The walls will get a different color & I've discussed putting something behind the stove a little underneath to prevent stuff from falling off the back behind it.
I didn't get a pic yet, but he got a new fridge-- a larger one with the freezer as a drawer on the bottom. Its taller than the one in the picture.
Looking at the space in the kitchen, in retrospect I wish he'd put the stove perpendicular to the sink & counter and gone around the corner a bit to have more prep area. There was enough room to do it but it would have been cramped. Too late now though.


----------



## slownsteady

I understand that things have to have priorities and sometimes you can't do it all at once, but please ask you friend to be sure that there is no hazards around the stove. Paint isn't a good fire retardant and wires can melt


----------



## zannej

Tile is out of the question, but what would make a good backsplash? I'll talk to him about getting something to protect the wire for the range hood. I need to upload the new pics of the new fridge he got but my phone needs to charge.


----------



## Greg4032

What are new granite countertops running nowadays?


----------



## zannej

No idea, Greg.

So, decided to go with a stainless steel backsplash on back & side.






Didn't like the gap but found a 2"x2" angle in the metal stock section. Not only does it keep stuff from falling, bit works as a shelf.









All of the upper cabinets are in over the side area, pantry got pushed back to line up better, & just 1 shim needs to be trimmed before we can do the toekick trim. I put a coat of poly on all of the cabinets. Door handles just arrived but I need to pick a good time to go over to help my friend install them.





Friend got a new fridge (but this pic is with the old stove-- I need to get a picture of the setup with the new stove)





Plans are to put a magnetic shelf on top of the gap at the back of the stove to keep stuff from falling & to have extra storage. Still need some gap covers for both sides of the stove. But it looks a lot better now. We also plan to hide the cord behind a metal angle and have a flat stock piece used to trim out the edge to make it look better. If things go as planned, that huge broken wood window behind the stove will be replaced with a metal 24"W x 36"H window from my house.


----------



## slownsteady

It's all coming together very nicely, especially considering where your friend started. I am still a bit concerned about that wire behind the stove. Maybe you could put it in a metal track or something. And a cloth curtain so close to the stove also seems like an invitation for trouble....granted, it's not a gas stove with flames....but still in all......


----------



## zannej

slownsteady said:


> It's all coming together very nicely, especially considering where your friend started. I am still a bit concerned about that wire behind the stove. Maybe you could put it in a metal track or something. And a cloth curtain so close to the stove also seems like an invitation for trouble....granted, it's not a gas stove with flames....but still in all......


We are going to trim the window moulding a bit more to run a little channel for the cord & cover it with a metal angle. A flat piece of metal will also go up next to it for appearance. So instead of seeing white moulding behind the corner of the stove, it will be metal. I still need to get over there at some point to help install the cabinet pulls.


----------



## zannej

Still need to put on drawer pulls & put up trim, but got this photo today:


----------



## homerowner

Just posted a new query, installing a range hood and the wondering about the correct venting.

Saw this "Post your kitchen" thread. Well, OK. These are the current, in progress pics.


----------



## curtis73

Here's mine.  Panorama exaggerates size, but I went tomato red and katydid green.


----------



## zannej

Got HyperTough slim LED under cabinet lights. They are brighter than the ceiling fan light. In my friend's house. My own kitchen is an absolute disaster. Cats and dogs have been tearing things up.


----------



## slownsteady

A water gun makes a pretty good cat training tool.


----------



## zannej

slownsteady said:


> A water gun makes a pretty good cat training tool.


Lol. I wasn't home when they did it. Dogs also messed stuff up. They dragged in trash from outside and ripped all kinds of stuff open.


----------



## Still_C

zannej said:


> Got HyperTough slim LED under cabinet lights. They are brighter than the ceiling fan light. In my friend's house. My own kitchen is an absolute disaster. Cats and dogs have been tearing things up.
> View attachment 24424
> View attachment 24425


How did you attach it to the cabinet? And how does it work batteries, electricity?


----------



## Spicoli43

slownsteady said:


> A water gun makes a pretty good cat training tool.



Ha! Not for my Kittens. They hate it of course, but they are back to trouble as soon as they are done grooming themselves.


----------



## Trailrider

slownsteady said:


> I understand that things have to have priorities and sometimes you can't do it all at once, but please ask you friend to be sure that there is no hazards around the stove. Paint isn't a good fire retardant and wires can melt


Good timing on this reply.
im in the process of deciding what back splash to use behind a similar range. since I just used a countertop refinishing kit, my sister suggested I make one to match. Using 1/4” plywood and adding the three coats of counter top refinish paint. Now I’m wondering about the safety of that backsplash. Maybe for safety I should use solid stainless steel. Here are some pics of how it,looks today. Any opinions?


----------



## zannej

Still_C said:


> How did you attach it to the cabinet? And how does it work batteries, electricity?


The lights attach with 2 screws that don't sink all the way in to the wood. They hang a bit so the grooves on the lights can catch and then slide over a little (so they need to be offset just enough to compensate for the final position). They connect to power via electric cable and can be turned on/off with a battery operated remote control. Only one of the lights is plugged in to the socket, the others are linked with included cables. My friend drilled through the overhanging part of the cabinet on the undersides to be able to tuck the cables up so they aren't visible unless you stick your head under there.


Trailrider said:


> Good timing on this reply.
> im in the process of deciding what back splash to use behind a similar range. since I just used a countertop refinishing kit, my sister suggested I make one to match. Using 1/4” plywood and adding the three coats of counter top refinish paint. Now I’m wondering about the safety of that backsplash. Maybe for safety I should use solid stainless steel. Here are some pics of how it,looks today. Any opinions?


Epoxy can melt with heat-- if you noticed some of the instructions for installation involve removing bubbles with heat. It may be fine for walls behind counters, but I would not recommend it for behind a stove. I think Stainless Steel would be the way to go for that.


----------



## Trailrider

Thank you zannej. I think you are correct. I thought more stainless steel might be too much....but then again it will make the range and hood look like all one piece. And of course safety is the big concern. I went with counter top refinishing instead of replacing since removing the counter on the sink side would have ruined the old cabinets. The other cabinets are new so that counter top was already off. The previous owners had one blue counter and one off white counter  I was ready for a change!


----------



## zannej

Trailrider said:


> Thank you zannej. I think you are correct. I thought more stainless steel might be too much....but then again it will make the range and hood look like all one piece. And of course safety is the big concern. I went with counter top refinishing instead of replacing since removing the counter on the sink side would have ruined the old cabinets. The other cabinets are new so that counter top was already off. The previous owners had one blue counter and one off white counter  I was ready for a change!



They also sell the stainless steel backsplash with a white coating that is heat-resistant. I need to find the link again. The cheapest one I found was I think a Broan or NuTone one at Lowes. I think they called it a sidesplash. Was around $30 or so if I remember correctly. Others were $60+ all the way up over $300.

There's an aluminium one for a little over $22 but aluminium is not magnetic and it has a lower melting point-- however, the aluminium shelves next to my friend's stove have not had problems: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Broan-Backsplash-Plate-Aluminum/3620992

There's reversible white/almond one of unspecified material for around $28 https://www.lowes.com/pd/Broan-Universal-Backsplash-Plate-White-and-Almond/1042705

And a stainless steel one for close to $40 https://www.lowes.com/pd/Broan-Duct-Free-Universal-Backsplash-Plate-Stainless-Steel/1092009

I think the last one might be best. It helps reflect the light from the range hood. For the corner you can use 1/2" x 1/2" aluminium angle stock https://www.lowes.com/pd/Steelworks...-L-Mill-Finished-Aluminum-Solid-Angle/3053617 to cover any irregularities if the walls aren't square. It also makes the corner look nicer.

For edges there might be some J-trim or you could use flat aluminium stock.

The stainless steel lets you put magnets on it so you could have a magnetic spice rack mounted up high either behind or on the side of the stove.

Cut kitty btw. Orange kitties can be the sweetest. I've got two of my orange ones on my lap (along with a dog, a classic tabby, a fluffy black cat, and a fluffy black & gray cat).


----------



## Trailrider

Zannej, that would be Mike. Yes, he is a love.

I went with a stainless steel 30 x 30 with removable shelf and hooks for utensils.  I think hanging the utensils will break up the big amount of SS and help the overall look. Will post pics when installed.


----------



## Eddie_T

I thought I had posted but can't find it. I considered granite but chose sheet Formica 180FX as I could make the seams disappear.


----------



## zannej

I love the color of those cabinets, Eddie! I also love how the range hood is covered and has usable space above.


----------



## havasu

Eddie, is that a cherry wood, or just the cherry stain? Very good looking, and what my G/F and I are currently debating for my kitchen.


----------



## Eddie_T

The cabinets are just plywood, painted and glazed. The photo doesn't show it but the upper cabinets go all the way to the ceiling, top of the doors are about 5½" below ceiling.


----------



## Spicoli43

I ripped out a giant island that dominated the kitchen to the point that I couldn't get around the dishwasher (Had to hop over the lid to get to the other cabinets for some dishes) It was one of many ???? things the builder did.

Now, the entire room is open from the front door with all new LVP flooring, half new cabinets and new sink. The Lazy Susan is where I ran out of money, and plan on new upper cabinets as well. The Red paint has to go of course. 

I made the countertop from 2x6's and 2x4's, glued, Kreg screwed and routed with a Roman Ogee bit and used some Lifetime wood treatment on it, which is great for that type of wood, but some leaked onto the cabinets so I was forced to stain them as well, which didn't turn out so great. I'm probably going to replace those cabinets, as the Bluish reaction isn't what I am looking for. 

Then again, I would probably only replace if I sold, and would put in a marble or quartz countertop anyway. 

For me, it's as redneck as it can get, which is perfectly fine. If I ever build a shop, I'll move all that in there. The good thing about home scratch counters is if a piece of the 2x6 goes bad for some reason, I take that piece out and replace it. Using Lifetime treatment, you are supposed to spray it down with water shortly after applying, and it is waterproof from then on.

As far as the oven, NEVER EVER get a double, they flat out don't work. Or, Samsung doesn't work. Either or, the top oven wouldn't heat, so the repair guy showed up, took out the divider between the ovens and said don't ever use the divider and you'll be fine, defeating the purpose of the 2 ovens, which cost hundreds more than a regular oven.


----------



## Eddie_T

I am building a small island on fixed casters. Top will be ≈ 30"x33". Fixed casters will be easy to hide, steadier than swivel while allowing the island to be moved. So far the base is framed in and casters installed. I am designing as I go and mostly using materials on hand except for the Formica and casters.


----------



## zannej

Eddie, the pattern for the cabinet doors is something I haven't seen before and it looks very cool. It's a nice stain job too. The movable island idea sounds good.

Spicoli, that weathered wood look is what my friend wanted in his kitchen but the stain wouldn't soak in enough to work-- too much yellow kept showing through. I wonder if I should have pickled them first. The floors look good! Countertops are very cool. 

My friend is re-arranging his kitchen more now that he doesn't have to worry about getting griped at by his ex-fiance. He moved the fridge across the room to the opposite corner and put it at an angle. We're going to patch a hole where mice chewed through the wall, move the wall outlet up, install a GFCI outlet instead of regular (since a dishwasher will go there), and he wants to have a butcherblock countertop. He was thinking of getting a corner cabinet, but I suggested taking the microwave cabinet that was put in the laundry room and putting it there so he could use it for the microwave and free up counter space. If a mutual friend and I can get it off the wall (since my friend is not supposed to lift heavy stuff) we can set it in his office and I can stain it and then we can hang it up on the wall and put shelf liner under the microwave. I already got the 24" slim undercabinet light. 

He wants to run more upper cabinets along that wall and just cover the giant window. My concern is his ability to anchor the cabinets, but we'll see how that goes. There should be room at the top to grab. I told him if he gives me measurements, I can plug them in to sketchup and come up with a plan.

The butcherblock countertops they sell in stores are horribly expensive, so I'm thinking of DIYing it but not sure what wood would be the best to use or the best way to seal it. The type of countertop he got for the rest of the kitchen has been discontinued (although I wonder if the local burger/fried chicken place has any scraps-- they used that same countertop).


----------



## Spicoli43

Eddie_T said:


> I am building a small island on fixed casters. Top will be ≈ 30"x33". Fixed casters will be easy to hide, steadier than swivel while allowing the island to be moved. So far the base is framed in and casters installed. I am designing as I go and mostly using materials on hand except for the Formica and casters.



I like your idea much better than mine. 

I'm building a rolling island, but it's a beast that will probably be scrapped for a smaller version. I wanted lots of storage space, and got it with 16 drawers (8 each side, 18" x 19") and a large space in the middle for kitchen appliances like blenders etc. where the doors are. The frame is approx. 44" x 71".

That's all good, but as stated it's a beast that would be the only thing to survive a massive earthquake. Without anything in the drawers, it's difficult to move. It's still much better than the island I ripped out, but it's massive overkill. 

The frame is recycled 2x4's from a couple of cabinets I had built prior, but I could do the same frame with 1x4's to massively reduce the weight. At any rate, I have to finish some trim and some drawer slides and will use it all winter. Maybe I can find a semi permanent place for it.


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> The butcherblock countertops they sell in stores are horribly expensive, so I'm thinking of DIYing it but not sure what wood would be the best to use or the best way to seal it. The type of countertop he got for the rest of the kitchen has been discontinued (although I wonder if the local burger/fried chicken place has any scraps-- they used that same countertop).



I have seen those prices, that's why I did my own. I would get a 2x6 and cut it in 3 pieces and screw it together with pocket holes if you have a jig, then you can try the Lifetime wood treatment, which will protect it, or you can try Mineral Oil. 

If you get the basic fir / pine that Lowe's has, the Mineral Oil will give it an Orange tint, or the Lifetime will eventually soak in to give a rustic look. Here is my small counter a couple months after the other picture, only Lifetime treatment, and a test countertop with only Mineral oil. (And too much wood filler.) I scrapped the Mineral oil idea, and am sticking with the rustic. 

I think I'm going to do another test counter this size with the Lifetime, wait until it matures, then try another regular stain to see what happens. 

One thing about Mineral Oil, It's either okay for cats or real bad for cats depending on what website you're on. My vet had no idea, so that was another factor, even though a counter with Mineral Oil that had soaked in shouldn't pose a problem.


----------



## zannej

Thanks, Spicoli!
We used to put mineral oil on cutting boards a friend made for us. He made some out of oak and made some out of purple heartwood. I'll have to see what my friend's preferences are on the countertop look. I wonder if a water resistant wood like cyprus would be a good material. I googled it and maple looks like a common wood, but I haven't seen that available locally. I haven't really looked though.

I'm still trying to figure out what to do with any salvaged pieces of my kitchen's parquet flooring. I want to re-use it somehow.


----------



## havasu

Make sure it is food grade mineral oil.


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> Thanks, Spicoli!
> We used to put mineral oil on cutting boards a friend made for us. He made some out of oak and made some out of purple heartwood. I'll have to see what my friend's preferences are on the countertop look. I wonder if a water resistant wood like cyprus would be a good material. I googled it and maple looks like a common wood, but I haven't seen that available locally. I haven't really looked though.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what to do with any salvaged pieces of my kitchen's parquet flooring. I want to re-use it somehow.



Welcome. I would love to try Maple or Oak, but like you say, where is it?

How long are the parquet strips? I would say plane them, but they are probably thin as well?


----------



## Eddie_T

havasu said:


> Eddie, is that a cherry wood, or just the cherry stain? Very good looking, and what my G/F and I are currently debating for my kitchen.


Just a thought, are you the same havasu that made helpful comments back when I was making the backsplash tile and grout decisions on another forum back in 2012?

Here is a photo of the rest of that countertop from that forum;


----------



## havasu

I'm sure I was. Been doing this stuff since 2006?


----------



## BuzzLOL

I would think you would want to use hardwoods for butcher block tops rather than soft firs or pines. I'm about to cut down some dead walnut trees in my yard that I thought maybe someone would want to buy the wood for gun stocks or other uses... Cut some maple trees a while back... should have saved more of that wood... hardwoods are priced like gold in stores nowadays...


----------



## zannej

Eddie, that looks very cool!
Spicoli, the parquet pieces are not very long-- maybe 4 or 5 inches? I'd have to measure, and are relatively thin. I'll have to get pictures at some point.


----------



## Spicoli43

BuzzLOL said:


> I would think you would want to use hardwoods for butcher block tops rather than soft firs or pines. I'm about to cut down some dead walnut trees in my yard that I thought maybe someone would want to buy the wood for gun stocks or other uses... Cut some maple trees a while back... should have saved more of that wood... hardwoods are priced like gold in stores nowadays...



I would cut that tree as large as you can, or at least a little over 12'. I would figure that's Gold anywhere. I would set a high price on Craigs and expect it to be walked down a little.


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> Eddie, that looks very cool!
> Spicoli, the parquet pieces are not very long-- maybe 4 or 5 inches? I'd have to measure, and are relatively thin. I'll have to get pictures at some point.



I would need a picture to get my brain working, but I'm a scrap wood hoarder, to the point I have made tabletops out of pallets.


----------



## Eddie_T

A cutting board made from oak pallet wood many years ago.


----------



## zannej

I need to find the cutting boards my late elderly friend made for me. He also made some sort of African instrument from a plan in a Good Woodworking magazine. He gave me the magazine but I hope the cats didn't destroy it. It's in an area that is a storage area right now and I need to go through and find stuff.
Very cool cutting board!

There are a LOT of downed oak trees around my yard. Very large ones. I wish there were people around who could cut them up and make boards out of them. I may talk with my good neighbor, Mike, to see about getting some boards out of the trees to use. Some of them are preventing my fence from being repaired. 

I need to get pictures of my friend's kitchen and also still need him to give me measurements. I need to get a good measuring tape and measure the walls at different heights and get the layout of the whole room. I wish there was a good digital one to use because I have problems with my eyesight. I can't see the little marks on the tape anymore.


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> I need to find the cutting boards my late elderly friend made for me. He also made some sort of African instrument from a plan in a Good Woodworking magazine. He gave me the magazine but I hope the cats didn't destroy it. It's in an area that is a storage area right now and I need to go through and find stuff.
> Very cool cutting board!
> 
> There are a LOT of downed oak trees around my yard. Very large ones. I wish there were people around who could cut them up and make boards out of them. I may talk with my good neighbor, Mike, to see about getting some boards out of the trees to use. Some of them are preventing my fence from being repaired.
> 
> I need to get pictures of my friend's kitchen and also still need him to give me measurements. I need to get a good measuring tape and measure the walls at different heights and get the layout of the whole room. I wish there was a good digital one to use because I have problems with my eyesight. I can't see the little marks on the tape anymore.



Have you reached out on Craigs or other sites like that? Some people have lumber milling equipment that aren't in the "phone book" and don't advertise. You might get a deal where you get half the boards back in exchange for the job being free, or something like that.

I need a laser measure also.


----------



## zannej

There's no Craigslist for my immediate area (I've looked) but there are some "swap shops" online for the area. I've posted but haven't gotten any responses. I hate to see that lumber go to waste.

Was over at my friend's house today but it was too hectic to get measurements done. We'll have to work on that later this week. I know he wants to have cabinets across the top. I'll have to play around with sketches in MSPaint and then in sketchup once I get measurements. Right now it's freaking cold. It was raining ice outside.


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> There's no Craigslist for my immediate area (I've looked) but there are some "swap shops" online for the area. I've posted but haven't gotten any responses. I hate to see that lumber go to waste.
> 
> Was over at my friend's house today but it was too hectic to get measurements done. We'll have to work on that later this week. I know he wants to have cabinets across the top. I'll have to play around with sketches in MSPaint and then in sketchup once I get measurements. Right now it's freaking cold. It was raining ice outside.



Here's a bunch of sites like Craigs. I have only heard of Ebay, didn't know there were so many. I designed my island with Sketchup, but it took a good while. I want to get the Shop version, but don't know if it's worth it compared to the free version. 

I think I have about 3 weeks until it hits the -25 plus temps. Then I can sit around and Sketchup all day.









						Top Sites Like Craigslist as an Alternative to Buy / Sell
					

You probably didn’t know there were this many different sites like Craigslist. Depending on where you live, some sites will be a better option than the others.




					wellkeptwallet.com


----------



## zannej

Thanks for the link, Spicoli.
With sketchup you can get the free trial of the pro version but it has a limit and you have to uninstall and reinstall it to get it to work again. I didn't realize there was a "shop" version. I wish they hadn't made it cost an annual fee to keep it updated and running. Makes me wish I knew how to code programs like that myself.
I need to put some reflectix in my windows or something to try to keep it warmer on my room. I have to keep my keyboard, mouse, etc under a blanket and type without being able to see my keyboard at all bc it's so damn cold-- and it doesn't get as cold here as it does in the north, but the moisture in the air makes it worse.

Covering the window in my friend's kitchen to keep cold/heat out is another thing he wants to do. That old nasty window behind his sink is not sealed properly at all. He's thinking of removing that window and re-using windows from my house when we replace some of ours. They are not great, but better than what he has.


----------



## Spicoli43

Welcome, I hope someone buys the trees or you find someone that can mill them.

Yeah, that's why I haven't bought Sketchup. If I do a shop, I will and consider that a one time purchase. They should set a one time price with unlimited updates. 

As far as windows, I'm trying Window Quilts in the computer room, which are expensive but tend to work. I need to leave them off one night and get a temp in the morning and then compare that to a morning in which they were on all night. They attach with Velcro on all 4 sides. 

Before I buy more for other rooms, I'm going to do the same temperature test using only Double bubble insulation on Ebay as that is much cheaper. 



			https://www.windowquilt.com/


----------



## zannej

Did the double bubble insulation work? What exactly is it, anyway? I'm going to need a solution to keep my house warmer on Friday bc it's supposed to get very cold. I'm sure my friend could use something for keeping cold out/heat in as well.

Came here to post the latest addition to his kitchen: Rev-A-Shelf tip out drawer. There was already a drawer face but it was a dummy drawer. I got the rev-a-shelf on sale as a surprise for him.


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> Did the double bubble insulation work? What exactly is it, anyway? I'm going to need a solution to keep my house warmer on Friday bc it's supposed to get very cold. I'm sure my friend could use something for keeping cold out/heat in as well.



Here is an example, since you will need to get it at a Big Box store. Ebay or other places online are much cheaper. The window quilt doesn't seem to help much, but I have to do a temperature test.

In the past, using a Double Bubble plug worked pretty good, but it allows more condensation in against the window. It freezes on the inside anyway, just not as much. 

A Double Bubble plug is cardboard cut to the size of the inside of the window times 3, with a layer of Double Bubble taped to the cardboard layers. I don't know if I could use strictly cardboard and leave out the expensive Double Bubble, that's another temperature test I'm going to do. 

In years past, I plugged my garage window in both Winter and Summer, and removed the plug for a "feel only" test, and the temp difference was at least 20 degrees both ways. 



			https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=double+bubble+insulation


----------



## zannej

Thanks, Spicoli! I hope they have some locally. May need to see about a temporary insulation for the well house to keep it from freezing.
Edit: Followed the link and Reflectix came up. This is what we used in my friend's house & it has been quite effective. We will have to find something other than cardboard as roaches love to get into it. Friend has tried getting rid of them but his house is not well sealed so they are getting in somewhere & the damp climate seems to agree with them.

I'll need to get pics of his new fridge setup when the house is cleaner.


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> Thanks, Spicoli! I hope they have some locally. May need to see about a temporary insulation for the well house to keep it from freezing.
> Edit: Followed the link and Reflectix came up. This is what we used in my friend's house & it has been quite effective. We will have to find something other than cardboard as roaches love to get into it. Friend has tried getting rid of them but his house is not well sealed so they are getting in somewhere & the damp climate seems to agree with them.
> 
> I'll need to get pics of his new fridge setup when the house is cleaner.



Welcome. You have used the double bubble, or the radiant barrier? (without bubbles). 

Have you tried lining the inside of his house with Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth for the roaches?


----------



## zannej

Not sure about without bubbles. but I've done the Reflectix. Also have tried the food grade diatomaceous earth. Didn't work on these roaches.


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> Not sure about without bubbles. but I've done the Reflectix. Also have tried the food grade diatomaceous earth. Didn't work on these roaches.


Well, if the DE didn't work, they are Men In Black Aliens.


----------



## havasu

Getting my kitchen a makeover.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Getting my kitchen a makeover.View attachment 25184


Show us your hand...


----------



## havasu

Looks good, considering the 4 bandages are covering the gash.


----------



## Eddie_T

In case anyone is considering formica here's a shot of one of my seams. The other seam is in front of the cook top and is only 1¼" long. That's why I chose formica over granite which has ugly seams. My counter shape is like the bottom half of an H.


----------



## zannej

Spicoli, they are Vincent D'Onofrio level roaches. LOL. The DE took awhile to kill the fire ants too. I wonder if it's bc the climate here is so humid/damp.

Havasu, looking good! I remember you redid your kitchen a few years back, right? I like how well sealed everything is to protect from spray paint.

Eddie, I think it depends on how well it's installed. The formica seams on my counters are horrible, but they were an amateur DIY job.

As an aside, bit Reflectix and moving blankets installed to keep the heat in. Kitchen is already warmer than usual.


----------



## havasu

Turning our really good. The doors are being painted at the shop, two doors are being remade because they were off 1/2", and they still need to include the baseboards, trim pieces, and new soft close drawers with undermount brackets.


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> Spicoli, they are Vincent D'Onofrio level roaches. LOL. The DE took awhile to kill the fire ants too. I wonder if it's bc the climate here is so humid/damp.
> 
> Havasu, looking good! I remember you redid your kitchen a few years back, right? I like how well sealed everything is to protect from spray paint.
> 
> Eddie, I think it depends on how well it's installed. The formica seams on my counters are horrible, but they were an amateur DIY job.
> 
> As an aside, bit Reflectix and moving blankets installed to keep the heat in. Kitchen is already warmer than usual.



That's some big a roaches! I don't even need to look up his name, been a Full Metal Jacket head for decades. 

Moving blankets... Good idea!


----------



## Eddie_T

@havasu, Your kitchen is becoming quite elegant. If one ever contemplates selling a house a well designed kitchen is a definite plus. It's amazing how much family life is centered around the kitchen.


----------



## zannej

I meant to say "put" not "bit" but cold fingers and cats climbing on me. LOL.

I still remember Vincent from Adventures in Babysitting. He was the car repair guy the kids called Thor. I need to re-watch Full Metal Jacket. Been decades since I saw it. 

I figured moving blankets are quilted and thick & we've used them to block drafts in the past.

Havasu, the kitchen looks beautiful! I like how the countertop goes up the back wall as a backsplash. Looks good that way.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Spicoli43 said:


> That's some big a roaches! I don't even need to look up his name, been a Full Metal Jacket head for decades.



Several times in 1971 I did communications work at the real Tien Sha Marine Base rather accurately depicted in Full Metal Jacket and located just outside of DaNang Vietnam and next door to our POW Camp. Only recently I discovered that Donofrio from Law and Order is same 'crazy guy' who shot drill sergeant in Full Metal Jacket. I remember the name because there was a Donofrio in my brother's school class...


----------



## Spicoli43

zannej said:


> I meant to say "put" not "bit" but cold fingers and cats climbing on me. LOL.
> 
> I still remember Vincent from Adventures in Babysitting. He was the car repair guy the kids called Thor. I need to re-watch Full Metal Jacket. Been decades since I saw it.
> 
> I figured moving blankets are quilted and thick & we've used them to block drafts in the past.
> 
> Havasu, the kitchen looks beautiful! I like how the countertop goes up the back wall as a backsplash. Looks good that way.



I like Vincent's Psychology, breaking down suspects in Law And Order as well.


----------



## zannej

Spicoli43 said:


> I like Vincent's Psychology, breaking down suspects in Law And Order as well.


Me too. I recognized him as "the bug guy" when I saw him on that. He was also in a weird move with Tony Shaloub and Gary Sinese. D'onofrio was some sort of military/law enforcement type & Sinese was a guy they suspected of being some sort of robot or alien or something. I believe it was called "Imposter".

To try to keep this on topic. This is a rough crappy sketch of the layout of my kitchen. not to scale. Fridge near the book case is unplugged now. The round table is down at the workshop being pained and there's an end table there.


----------



## zannej

Current layout of friend's kitchen. Fridge got moved to a corner. Stuff like the trash can and a little end table are currently sitting where he plans to put a dishwasher and butcherblock countertop.


----------



## havasu

Finished. All soft close cabinets, oversized drawers with undermount soft close, lots of detail moulding, new appliances,  etc.


----------



## bud16415

havasu said:


> Finished. All soft close cabinets, oversized drawers with undermiunt soft close, lots of detail moulding, new appliances,  etc.View attachment 25233


Looks Great.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Finished. All soft close cabinets, oversized drawers with undermiunt soft close, lots of detail moulding, new appliances,  etc.View attachment 25233


Nicely done sir! .......


----------



## havasu

Thanks. And my blisters have almost healed


----------



## Eddie_T

Very nice project! I have never used undermount slides and normally just build a simple box w/o insetting the bottom. Will undermount slides work that way or is the inset required?


----------



## havasu

Undermounts needed new, full width boxes, increasing storage about 40%. Here are a few pics of under and over shots


----------



## zannej

Looks great, Havasu! I see it also has the nice triangle of appliances/sink.


----------



## Forlorn

After-photos are amazing!!


----------



## Hamberg

Kitchen rehab - before pics


----------



## Hamberg

After pics...


----------



## Eddie_T

@Hamberg Your kitchen went from nice to spectacular! What's the color on your cabinets?


----------



## Hamberg

Eddie_T said:


> Your kitchen went from nice to spectacular! What's the color on your cabinets?



Thanks! pretty much did the whole house over the last couple years. Cubitac Dover Shale for the cabinets and the counters are Quartz


----------



## Eddie_T

Hamberg said:


> Thanks! pretty much did the whole house over the last couple years. Cubitac Dover Shale for the cabinets and the counters are Quartz


Thanks, I was considering matte black for a kitchen island I am building but the shale has a certain elegance about it. I think I will use the Dover drawer front design as well.


----------



## rbm328

WHAT GREAT KITCHENS!  hope ours turns out as good as some of yours!!
we're in the middle of doing our kitchen.  electricians and drywallers have already been here.  we had a wall removed and another two widened.
We're going to go with LillyAnn Cabinets.  RTA Cabinets: Wholesale Kitchen Cabinets and Bathroom Cabinets - Lily Ann.  They're RTA's (ready to assemble).  Has anyone heard of this brand?  a LOT cheaper than Wellborne (we went to their factory).  It will be a chore to assemble first and then install, but we also went to the LA showroom outside Atlanta and the cabinets are very nice and not the cheap particleboard, they're 1/2" solid wood.


----------



## zannej

Hamberg, while I like the color & style of the original cabinets, I have to say the layout, appliances, and countertops are definitely an improvement. The space looks much more functional. Very nice wide fridge. I think the next time I get a new fridge I'm getting one without an ice maker. We don't have the water hooked up anymore & we never use the icemaker anyway. The double ovens are very nice too. The large island is great.


----------



## zannej

My friend is working on some changes to his kitchen. Moved the fridge across the room and is going to install a butcherblock countertop and another cabinet. Base cabinet is in place and butcherblock is loosely on. I'm working on getting it all sealed up but we need to get more lumber.

This was before I painted the cabinet and trim (which is only loosely sitting there and will be ripped down to fit)



And this is it now (the formica had to be cut back because it broke.


----------



## Hamberg

zannej said:


> Hamberg, while I like the color & style of the original cabinets, I have to say the layout, appliances, and countertops are definitely an improvement. The space looks much more functional. Very nice wide fridge. I think the next time I get a new fridge I'm getting one without an ice maker. We don't have the water hooked up anymore & we never use the icemaker anyway. The double ovens are very nice too. The large island is great.



Hey @zannej - water in the fridge door was "almost" a deal killer for the unit we have; there is an ice maker in the freezer section but we don not use it much as there is a 24" clear ice maker in the island and we added an instant hot and water filter to the prep-sink.


----------



## Hamberg

Here are some before and after from a job we just finished. Foreclosure property we rehabbed. (we get paid to take pictures :O)) so it is tough to see the bad quality and workmanship from the before pics.

And that 90's tile was hiding some decent hardwood.


----------



## Hamberg

After pics


----------



## zannej

It looks nice, Hamberg!

I went over to sand and put a 2nd coat of butcher block oil on my friend's counter. Couldn't stay long since a perishable package had arrived at the post office. I need to upload the pics later.


----------



## Hamberg

Bvgary said:


> Hamberg, the kitchen is stunning! Did you hire any interior designer?



@Bvgary - no we did the design (we are general contractors, so that helps a little )


----------



## zannej

My friend moved the wires for an outlet that was hidden by a base cabinet up and replaced the receptacle with a brand new one. He moved the wall cabinet from the laundry room to the kitchen and set the microwave on it. I still need to go over and paint it.


----------



## Hamberg

@Bvgary - around here (Philly area) you supply the cabinet supplier with the rough dimension and they do the design and layout (with plans). Most of these (bigger) places use 2020 Design software (which you can purchase but is bloody expensive :O)). Cool part is based on the layout/design it'll feed in the cabinet manufacturer info and tell you which cabinets can be used and will not allow an overlap or similar


----------



## Eddie_T

A retired builder friend of mine was installing cabinets as a part time job. He had just completed a Smallbone kitchen and the owners decided they needed one more cabinet. He said I can build it for you. When he finished it the comment was, "You could have built them all." He was one of the original Ranneklev Brothers in NY State.


----------



## zannej

I used Sketchup to do the layout for my friend's kitchen so I could figure out what size cabinets would fit. I haven't updated it to account for the change with the butcherblock size, but this is the most recent plan I had drawn up (I just stuck in stove, dishwasher, fridge, and microwave that weren't the right ones just to have something. I drew the cabinets and range hood from scratch. The over-the-sink rack is also not the right one.





I didn't bother with the window as it got covered with Reflectix but at some point my friend might build a frame to let a little bit of light in.


----------



## zannej

I know this is just concept pictures but this is the current layout my friend has (he's got a taller over-the-sink rack though). 



And these are the plans:




He's trying to send me pics of the upper microwave cabinet that I painted. But I just realized I need to go back and paint more of the side.


----------



## zannej

Found a couple real estate pics of my sister's kitchen before she bought her current house:





She has cats so there are no potted plants and such up on top of the ledge above the wall cabinets.

She's got an air fryer instead of that red thingamajig and her trash can is on the opposite side- cat food bowls go where the trash can is in this pic. She has a stepstool around since she's only 5'3" and reaching the microwave is not terribly easy.

One of these days I need to get her to send me current pics but she's super busy with work.


----------



## Spicoli43

LOTS of cabinets... Does she want to change something? I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Guzzle

Spicoli43 said:


> LOTS of cabinets... Does she want to change something? I wouldn't change anything.


She must be a chef, not just a cook.


----------



## zannej

She cooks dinner but I don't think she cooks many other meals. She has a pretty demanding job. She liked the house because of the high ceiling. I do wish my kitchen had the style of doors hers has. Although, raised panel cathedral style would be nicer, but flat panel ones are good too.


----------



## Spicoli43

For me, that Island is saved by the sink. If not, I would rip it out. Those big cabinets on the Left are what I want.


----------



## Eddie_T

I would take all my meals at the island bar.


----------



## zannej

They do have a formal dining room, but I ate at the island when we were visiting.


----------



## Ron Van

havasu said:


> I bought this house last year and although we liked the kitchen, I had to bend down to talk to folks who were in the den. We decided to rip out the upper cabinets, patched and textured the drywall, and added 3 pendant lights to give us a more open feeling.
> 
> View attachment 12140
> 
> 
> View attachment 12141
> 
> 
> View attachment 12142
> 
> 
> View attachment 12143
> 
> 
> View attachment 12144


That's a real nice change! Nice Kitchen!


----------



## Ron Van

My wife and I bought an Older house in a nice location but we knew the kitchen was a gut job. Our plan was to install supplemental beams under the floor to fix sagging floor joists, Remove a section of the wall on the right side of the photo, tear out the cabinets and wall paneling to the studs, re-do the wiring, adding grounds and GFCI/Arc protection and create some new circuits for micro, refrigerator, garbage disposal, etc. Install new cabinets and countertops, install new flooring, and fix the ceiling.


----------



## Ron Van

Made some beams out of 2x6s with a 1/2" plywood glued in between to supplement the sagging floor joists under the kitchen.


----------



## Ron Van

Here's the section of wall to be removed


----------



## Ron Van

I got my wife to throw a LVL beam up to me in the attic.


----------



## Ron Van

I found a lot of rot under where the kitchen sink was.


----------



## Ron Van

Ran new 12/2 w ground romex for all kitchen circuits including new dedicated circuits for the refer, garbage disposal, micro/hood vent, dish washer, under cabinet lights/ overhead light and 8 outlets. Also ran new 6/3 w ground for the stove/Range.


----------



## Ron Van

Got rid of the galvanized pipes and installed pex.


----------



## Ron Van

More wires


----------



## Ron Van

Putting it back together. Still need the backsplash, the ceiling fixed, lights and flooring.


----------



## Ron Van

Installed the under cabinet lighting but still need to hide wires. We plan on replacing the window (and some others around the house) before putting the backsplash on.


----------



## zannej

Ron Van, that looks awesome! I love your decor-- the china cabinet, chairs & dining table, the little touches. Very cool. End result looks great. I think your kitchen deserves its own thread!


----------



## Spicoli43

Excellent job, Ron!

Are you flipping the house?


----------



## Ron Van

Spicoli43 said:


> Excellent job, Ron!
> 
> Are you flipping the house?



No, we won’t flip it. This is our forever home. We found an old funky house on 1.6 acres of waterfront property. I took extra time waterproofing the floor area under the kitchen sink to prevent the same kind of damage that was there before. We used an 8” wide waterproof tape made by Kerdi in the edge between the floor and the back wall and then painted the floor with a “RedGuard” type waterproof membrane to prevent water from ever penetrating the floor again. I’ll do the same when we get to the bathrooms.


----------



## Spicoli43

Yep. I would never leave waterfront property.


----------



## Ron Van

Spicoli43 said:


> Yep. I would never leave waterfront property.


This is our view. Sorry...A little off the topic of kitchens.


----------



## Spicoli43

I can't believe someone sold that!


----------



## zannej

Probably someone who needed to move to assisted living facility or someone died & family had to sell it. Or divorce where they had to sell it.

Waterfront is nice if it's a lake or pond or something that has no chance of overflowing and flooding your home.


----------



## zannej

Despite having pneumonia, my friend deep cleaned his kitchen and got it as clean as he could now that his ex & her people are out & not making messes.





Just need to drywall over that big window, put up 2 wall cabinets (30"x24") install undercabinet lights, and build a frame for the countertop over the dishwasher and get that dishwasher end piece properly cut, stained, and sealed. I still need to do a coat of poly on the newer cabinets and the back and sides of the butcherblock to seal it all up.


----------



## Eddie_T

My mobile island rolled to one end for mopping. I need to trim it out and paint it.


----------

